# 2 stroke or 4 stroke outboard?



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking to upgrade my outboard from a 30hp to a 50hp, but I'm unsure of which type to buy. I'm powering a 16ft Lowe aluminum boat. Pros and cons and opinions of each motor? All I've ever ran is 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

4 stroke unless you can find a new e tec


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

4 strokes are nice because you tap the key and go but when something goes wrong it is like working on a new car everything is computer controlled. 2 strokes are so simple to work on when something goes wrong I will always go 2 stroke when possible. With Evinrude being out of business steer clear of them. If I was buying a smaller new motor I would look Suzuki or tohatsu. You will save a few thousand going with one of those. The issue is dealers and authorized service. Yamaha and mercury run the roost around here. If your going tohatsu I recommend beavers marine by Atwood lake


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

4 stroke: quiet, better on fuel, no smoke/fumes, no worries about buying or mixing oil. I don't see any benefit to buying dead technology. No manufacturer even makes 2 strokes today. 

Last boat had newer 4 stroke, my boat now has older 2 stroke. Would never want a 2 stroke by choice. Yes they are easier to work on but if you're upgrading hopefully the newer 4 stroke will be be problem free over an older 2 stroke that may need work. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

4 stroke, quiet, fuel efficient, capable to troll low speeds, TORQUE! 2 strokes are in the rear view mirror!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

All depends on what your budget is. Two or four will get ya where ya wanna go.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Boat should fly literally with a 50 on it...will be nice.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Lewis said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my outboard from a 30hp to a 50hp, but I'm unsure of which type to buy. I'm powering a 16ft Lowe aluminum boat. Pros and cons and opinions of each motor? All I've ever ran is 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.


Four stroke, no question. Bought a 16’ Crestliner with a 50 Merc. All the power I need and then some. Would rather have a 40 for trolling, but I can still slow it down using bow motor, Nice thing is you can idle all day with a 4-stroke without worrying about fouling plugs. And like mentioned, quiet, clean and very fuel efficient.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

dkunes said:


> Four stroke, no question. Bought a 16’ Crestliner with a 50 Merc. All the power I need and then some. Would rather have a 40 for trolling, but I can still slow it down using bow motor, Nice thing is you can idle all day with a 4-stroke without worrying about fouling plugs. And like mentioned, quiet, clean and very fuel efficient.


Having owned both, this is my sentiment exactly


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have had 2 stroke many years.First one was a 1.5hp Elgin,then a 9.8 Mercury,then a 90hp Evinrude.They all did what I wanted.Now I have a 115hp Mercury,will never look back.Fuel efficient,quiet,no smoke,no fuel oil mixing.Take care of it like owners manual says,use a good synthetic motor and lower unit oil and you will be happy.P.S.weather 2or4 stroke don't cheap out on fuel.I also use Sea Foam was told by a small engine mechanic it's better than Sta-Bil.Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you may run across some lakes that no longer permit 2-stroke motors. i don't know of any in Ohio but have heard of some out west.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

Lewis said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my outboard from a 30hp to a 50hp, but I'm unsure of which type to buy. I'm powering a 16ft Lowe aluminum boat. Pros and cons and opinions of each motor? All I've ever ran is 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.


Just got a new 2021 90hp Mercury 4 stroke best outboard I ever owned


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I just put a new mercury 4 stroke 50 h.p. motor on my 16' crestliner last year, had a 25 mercury 2 stroke , go with the 4 stroke its like having a new boat !! 8500.00


----------



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a 2016 16.5 Lowe FishingMachine with a 60hp Mercury 4 stroke. I used to have a 2001 16.5 FishingMachine with a 40hp Evinrude 2 stroke. The difference is night and day with the 4 stroke. The fuel injection is an instant start, instead of wondering if the 2 stroke was going to start or flood. The fuel efficiency is amazing. The boat control is a whole lot better especially in bad weather. The motor is super quiet and clean, no more oil slicks in the water, never having to worry about the oil reservoir. There is no way I will ever go back to a 2 stroke motor.


----------



## Don Conant (Jul 18, 2020)

Lewis said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my outboard from a 30hp to a 50hp, but I'm unsure of which type to buy. I'm powering a 16ft Lowe aluminum boat. Pros and cons and opinions of each motor? All I've ever ran is 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.


I just got my new Lowe Legacy. It's 18ft and has a 60 HP Command Thrust Mercury 4 stroke . Very quiet and sips fuel .No smoke no mixing oil and gas ,Just turn the key and go.I love the 4 stroke it might not be as snappy as a two stroke but it is so sweet and quiet that a mile a hour or two doesn't matter to me.I love the 4 Stroke.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

This could be important one day. You may have issues finding parts one day for 2 stroke motors. My friend had issues attempting to find parts for his older 2 stroke. My opinion is 4 strokes hands down.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

DenOhio said:


> This could be important one day. You may have issues finding parts one day for 2 stroke motors. My friend had issues attempting to find parts for his older 2 stroke. My opinion is 4 strokes hands down.


I bought a new boat in 08 with a 4-stroke yahama on it. Best decision I ever made. It is now 2021. Only thing I have done is change plugs on it other than routine maint. IT runs as good today as the day I bought it. I think they quit making 2 strokes. Quiet, good on gas, and after warrenty easy to winterize if u have the know how.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

snuff1 said:


> I bought a new boat in 08 with a 4-stroke yahama on it. Best decision I ever made. It is now 2021. Only thing I have done is change plugs on it other than routine maint. IT runs as good today as the day I bought it. I think they quit making 2 strokes. Quiet, good on gas, and after warrenty easy to winterize if u have the know how.


Just curious, how’s winterizing them different? I’ve only had 2 strokes but have friends who have 4 strokes and they do nothing different than me. An honest question, no sarcasm intended.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My 94 40 hp Merc died in 2016 and I upgraded to a 2017 Merc 60hp 4 stroke.
I doesn't even seem like the same boat it runs so good. There is no way I'll ever own another 2 stroke.
Almost everyone I personally know has 4 strokes now and all agree they won't go back.

I change the engine and lower unit oil every year and that's it. I tell my self to do it in late fall or early winter but I usually find myself doing in in mid spring.
No need to winterize, as long as there's no ice one the lake I'll fish all winter.
I just use regular pump gas and add Stabil in my tank. The motor fires right up weather it sits for an hour, a week or 2-3 months.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I've owned alot of outboard motors, everything except a Suzuki. I'm sure thats a fantastic motor too. To be completely honest, I've had problems with 1960s-1990s 2 stroke outboards. Mostly just gummed up carbs that needed cleaned and adjusted. Once they were on the water under thrust and adjusted properly, never had issues as long as the gas was mixed properly. In my experience, I really enjoyed the power of 2 stroke outboards hole shot. And I always went WOT when I could. I expected to burn gas and that's what I did. Now, I've owned Honda and Merc 4 stroke outboards. Still have a Merc 4 stroke, and two Merc 2 stroke. For portable outboards, my vote goes to the 2strokes. For a main or auxiliary motor....go with a 4 stoke running the most HP you can put on your boat.


----------



## Don Conant (Jul 18, 2020)

Lewis said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my outboard from a 30hp to a 50hp, but I'm unsure of which type to buy. I'm powering a 16ft Lowe aluminum boat. Pros and cons and opinions of each motor? All I've ever ran is 2 stroke. Thanks in advance.


I just got my new Lowe Legacy that I ordered January 1st.It took 7 months to get it because they couldn't get parts because people being off work from covid . Any way I got the 60 hp 4 stroke command thrust what a sweet engine. No smoke.No noise,No mixing oil with gas.Just turn the key and go .So smooth and quiet I really like it.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Ten years from now this thread will be titled "4 stroke or Electric outboard".


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 40 e-tech with 5 hrs on her(2stroke) dont like it so wanting to buy 2 Suzukis for both the Lunds, and get rid of e-tech, but good luck getting an outboard ..if I ordered today, woulnt get it till winter, crazy shortage


----------



## Don Conant (Jul 18, 2020)

Deadeyedeek said:


> I have a 40 e-tech with 5 hrs on her(2stroke) dont like it so wanting to buy 2 Suzukis for both the Lunds, and get rid of e-tech, but good luck getting an outboard ..if I ordered today, woulnt get it till winter, crazy shortage


I ordered my New Lowe with a 60 hp 4 stroke Mercury the first day last January ,I got it at the end of July . I missed out on a lot of good fishing this year but now that I have finally got it ,It was worth the wait. Put your order in and be ready for next spring is all I can say . It sucks but that's about all you can do it you want one good luck.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 2016 200hp Optimax 2 stroke on my Starcraft Fishmaster and I love it. Good bottom end torque & with my 4 blade stainless prop will still do 50 mph at WOT. Best of all I don’t have to change the oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Just remember older hulls were designed for the weight of a 2 stroke. So if your hull is an older model rated for 50hp the transom may only handle a 25 4 stroke!! The 4 strokes may be great but weigh 15-40% more than a carved 2 stroke


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

landin hawgs said:


> Just remember older hulls were designed for the weight of a 2 stroke. So if your hull is an older model rated for 50hp the transom may only handle a 25 4 stroke!! The 4 strokes may be great but weigh 15-40% more than a carved 2 stroke


that's a good point hawgs ... I had 1975 - 70 horse Johnson on my Sea Nymph ... swapped it out for 1995 - 45 Honda for a number of reasons, that weighs a little less but not much, maybe 20 - 25 lbs.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Ordered my new Merc 9.9 EFI Pro Kicker 3 weeks ago, be here between Dec 2021 and Feb 2022....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got my 4 stroke Suzuki in June, and It's been great! I use ethanol free gas 100% of the time. As I understand it with 4 strokes one of the main issues is that over time the fuel injectors get messed up due to ethanol in the fuel. It breaks down quicker and it also binds with water which is hell on your fuel injectors and entire fuel system. Ethanol free gas eliminates that problem.


----------

